# Check this out!



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I just finished (finally) my website ... check it out, and tell me what you honestly think, please? I have no idea whether it is good, bad or ugly. This is the first time I've made a website ...

http://pacqio.weebly.com/

I published it, then realised I didnt have contact details anywhere lol so I had to go back and add that.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Pretty good! I only read the first two pages but I liked the listings of the shows. People 
looking for animals would be interested.
It is easy and straightforward to navigate, no nonsense I like that.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

very thorough and nicely put together - good work! :clap:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

good job! 

easy to navigate.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Very impressive!! :greengrin:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

thanks guys


----------



## Victoria (Dec 20, 2008)

Hey Keren..
Nice job!! I love the pictures, the wording is simple to understand and educational..
I enjoyed the details about each breed, very well put together.. :thumb:


----------



## sealawyer (May 31, 2009)

Keren, You have developed a beautiful and informative web site. it has given me some great ideas for our webby! :greengrin: 
Keep up the superior work! :applaud:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

thank you soooo much, victoria, I was a bit worried there was too much words and too much pics, but if you like it, thats good :greengrin: 

I've got monthly articles for the SRC page for all of 2009 (I write them for elsewhere) so I have to get them up, I was just sick of typing and uploading lol and wanted to get it up and running to get opinions ...


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I like it a lot! Great job!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Keren, Great job. :thumbup: 

What about the cattle? Are you doing a different one for them?


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

wow it's great!
i like how you put it together 
it's very easy to navigate and i agree with nancy
it gets to the point


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

wow......it is put together really well....of course... you know where... I checked out 1st....LOL the boers.. :thumbup: ..just love them..... Have to note: I was a little shocked.. you didn't use the pics ..that I took out background stuff.... :wink:  

Terrific job.... :wahoo:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Looks great!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

toth boer goats said:


> wow......it is put together really well....of course... you know where... I checked out 1st....LOL the boers.. :thumbup: ..just love them..... Have to note: I was a little shocked.. you didn't use the pics ..that I took out background stuff.... :wink:
> 
> Terrific job.... :wahoo:


lol Pam I plan on putting them in at a later date ... I sorta wanted to get it up and running quickly so I kinda just threw in the photos that I had ... see I still havent uploaded that one you did for me, that I wanted for my avatar either ... lol ... I'll get there I promise :wink:

yep the Boer page ... not many goaties there  but I love the ones I have  I was meaning to ask you ... what do ya think of the reference buck Mr Pepper? You'll notice my little buck is still available, the sale fell through 

On the bright side, I had a lady contact me this morning, saw the website and wants Anna, Meg and Vanity! :leap: website is doing its job already!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Really like it keren!!! Great job!! :thumb:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

sweetgoats said:


> Keren, Great job. :thumbup:
> 
> What about the cattle? Are you doing a different one for them?


I'm not sure yet ... the cattle belong to my foster parents ... I just thought I'd add that there but I might make just one page or so showing some pictures :shrug:


----------

